# Túi màng ghép xếp hông bảo quản chả giò



## baobiamiba (15 Tháng mười một 2021)

Chả giò là một trong những món ăn phổ biến và được ưa chuộng tại Việt Nam. Ngày nay, bạn có thể dễ dàng thưởng thức món ăn này bất cứ lúc nào khi các nhà sản xuất đã ứng dụng công nghệ bao bì màng ghép để đóng gói cho sản phẩm.

*Thông số kỹ thuật của túi xếp hông đóng gói chả giò*​
In ống đồng PE nhiều lớp bao bì thực phẩm dùng một lần túi thực phẩm đông lạnh
Vật liệu: PA/PE, PA/PE/PP,… hoặc theo yêu cầu của khách hàng
Đặc tính: Chống lọt khí, không khí, chịu được nhiệt độ thấp -22ºC
Kích thước: Theo yêu cầu của khách hàng
Màu sắc: Trong suốt hoặc màu đỏ, trắng, xanh, vàng…theo yêu cầu của khách hàng
In: sử dụng công nghệ in ống đồng lên đến 10 màu
Công dụng: Bao bì thịt, giăm bông, xúc xích, thịt hun khói, chả giò, há cảo, bánh bao,…
Nếu quý khách cần tìm hiểu thêm về *túi bốn biên, túi xếp hông đựng chả giò *hoặc cần tư vấn đặt hàng và giá cả thì đừng ngần ngại, hãy gọi ngay *+84 966 290 555* để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất.


----------

